

Maxims or Myths of Beauty? A Meta-Analytic & Theoretical Review - gwern
http://www.jonathanstray.com/papers/Langlois.pdf

======
gwern
Langlois et al 2000 excerpts:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/TaUWk5du...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/TaUWk5duC3B)

